# Hoover Bass Fall Open



## cavedogg (Apr 7, 2005)

Gahanna Bass Anglers is hosting an open on Hoover on Saturday Oct. 6. I believe the entry is $70. Please contact Bill Smith for more information at 614-332-4516.


----------

